
Wordpress Moves from PHP to Node with Calypso - philliphaydon
http://ma.tt/2015/11/dance-to-calypso/?
======
djsumdog
Wordpress doesn't move. Wordpress is still Wordpress. This is a new system,
kinda like host Ghost was a new system by former wordpress devs.

If it was Wordpress moving from PHP to node, I'd by like "They're moving from
one shitty language to another?"

------
romanovcode
It's funny since PHP now matures over the years while Node is still pretty
new.

It's like what.. ..you can't build REST API using PHP nowadays?

